# Prueba de componentes electrónicos activos



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de diodos*

Para la prueba de los diodos se utiliza el multimetro en la escala marcada con este símbolo ( -->|-- ), que por lo regular también sirve para medir la continuidad.
La prueba consiste en medir la caída de voltaje en los terminales el diodo. Cuando esta en buen estado, el diodo marca un valor de voltaje con las puntas de prueba en un sentido y ningún valor con las puntas de prueba en sentido inverso.
Si el diodo registra una caída de voltaje en ambos sentidos, esta en corto y si no registra ningún valor, el diodo esta abierto.

Hay que tener en cuenta que hay distintos tipos de diodos, y que la prueba anterior solo sirve para verificar su función básica. Para comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de diodos zener, diodos varicap, diodos de túnel, etc. se deben realizar pruebas adicionales.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de transistores de juntura bipolar (BJT)*

Probar rápidamente un transistor es fácil ya que su falla mas frecuente es ponerse en corto entre la base y el emisor o entre el colector y el emisor. Para detectar el corto se coloca el multimetro en la escala de continuidad o el la escala baja de resistencia y se mide entre los terminales. Si marca 0 o un valor cercano, hay corto.

Una prueba mas elaborada consiste en medir la caída de voltaje entre sus junturas, para eso procede de la misma manera que en la prueba del diodo, solo que primero se ubica el punto común en los terminales del transistor, el cual esta dado por la base. La punta de prueba sobrante se coloca en cada uno de los otros dos terminales, el valor medido en los terminales representa el voltaje de umbral y esta cercano a los 0.6 voltios. 
El terminal que presente una mayor caída de voltaje es el emisor. 

El tipo de transistor esta dado por la polaridad del punto común, si es positiva el transistor es NPN, si es negativa es PNP.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de transistores de efecto de campo (FET)*

La única prueba que se le puede hacer a estos transistores es medir la resistencia entre sus terminales fuente (S, source) y surtidor (D, drain) la cual debe ser de unos pocos ohmios. Hay que tener cuidado al probarlos ya que debido a su alta impedancia de entrada y a su sensibilidad a la estática, se pueden dañar al manipularlos.

En este enlace se muestra la forma de construir un circuito probador de FET’s

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-mosfet.htm


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Prueba de transistores de circuitos integrados*

Los circuitos integrados lineales o análogos no se pueden probar con instrumentos comunes, por eso las pruebas que se realizan a estos componentes son pruebas dinámicas, es decir, aplicando o rastreando la señal en la entrada o en la salida.

La prueba de circuitos integrados digitales es mas simple. Cuando se trata de compuertas, flip-flops o contadores, por ejemplo, se puede utilizar una punta lógica y un pulsador lógico. Con el pulsador, aplicamos niveles lógicos (1 o 0) o pulsos en las entradas y observamos las salidas. Estos resultados  deben estar de acuerdo con la tabla de verdad de cada circuito.

Circuitos mas complejos como microprocesadores y memorias son mas difíciles de probar en el circuito y solamente reemplazándolos se puede conocer si están bien o no.


----------

